# Bad Experiance



## jeepers128 (Jun 30, 2013)

I am not sure who this is directed to. These are my events from the following weekend.

On October 6th we were returning from our trip to Nashville, Indiana. We took our newly purchased truck and travel trailer for our first big trip.

When returning home on I71 just south of Jeffersonville, we heard a noise and the truck slowed down and I pulled over to the right side to investigate. Thinking we blew a tire I got out and checked the truck and travel trailer for down tires. Didn't find any so I opened the hood. I didn't initially see anything and I decided it wasn't safe to sit on the highway. I limped the truck to a small town called Bowersville. A this time we called State Farm for road side assistance. The original call was made at 4:34 PM.

At this time we discussed our options with towing and roadside assistance. I opted for roadside assistance since it was a rubber boot and clamps. 1 hour later Road America calls back and tells me tech is on their way. 30 minutes later someone shows up. At this point I explain to him what is going on and how I need help. First thing out of his mouth is that he doesn't have any wrenches with him. So goes back to the truck and makes a call to buddy of his who lives around the corner? Then he comes back to the truck and he realizes he needs a deep well socket, we are in luck he has one. After messing around with trying to get the boot to seat right, he can't do it. The clamp keeps sliding off the oily rubber boot. He takes the boot completely off and goes to a store that sells heavy duty truck equipment. He returns but can't find the part. At this point we have been on the side of the road for about 3 hours. So we decided it was just best to call for towing. The man told me that he wouldn't charge us of the insurance company because he could put it back on and he left.

We called Road America again and asked for a tow for the truck and travel trailer. That was at 7:29 pm. We were on the phone with them at that time for 44 minutes. Mostly on hold. We had to be transferred to State Farm to get the policy number for the camper only to find out we don't have roadside assistance with it. At some point between 7:29 pm and 10:29 pm we were quoted $187.00 to tow the truck home and $197.00 to tow the camper home. I authorized the towing for both the truck and camper and paid with my debit card over the phone.

After waiting for quite some time we talked to someone else who could get the truck and camper towed for us and we opted for that. Since we didn't know how long before the tow truck was going to be my wife got on the phone and immediately called and cancelled the tow for both. While she was on hold after telling them to cancel (at which point they were doing so) the tow truck showed up and the driver hopped out of the truck moved the flat bed in front of my truck and climbed underneath to hook up the winch line. Not at one point did the driver come over and talk to be. I was stand on the side of the travel trailer talking to friends who came to pick us up. I immediately stopped him and told him we cancelled our service and don't need him. He waited for a call from his boss. At this point I returned to my friends vehicle and waited a few minutes and realized he wasn't moving. Apparently his boss told him not to move until he gets paid! We called Road American again and told them what was happening. At 10:32 pm my wife got a call from the tow truck company demanding that we pay them and lied about the truck being loaded on the flatbed. I will attach pictures. The person on the phone from the tow truck company "Brandon" from Barkers was rude and disrespected and threatened my wife and it was uncalled for. He called and said that we were lying about the truck being on the flatbed. Finally at 11:31pm he moved the truck and Road America apparently paid them for the call out. At that point the tow truck driver left.

When I got home and went to work on the truck, I realized it was damaged. The front grill was cracked. The only person to lean against it was the first service guy. He was a very large man 350lbs is my best guess. So I am going to guess I am just out of a damaged grill? Not happy! I have attached a picture of it.

4:34 pm to 11:31 pm is how long this nightmare lasted. Why? It shouldn't have been this hard. 7 hours. 177 total minutes on the phone with Road America. Is there a resolution for this? This has been the worse experience we have ever had with State Farm our it's out sourced companies.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Somethings are missing from the story.

What boot failed?

What trailer do you have?

What truck do you have?

No pictures were actually attached but they would be good to see.

As for resolution. Call your card company and make sure there were no charges and there were then dispute them. Not much else to do as the first company did not charge you for the call out (fixed or not) they would normally do that.

Good Luck.


----------



## sptddog (Mar 22, 2006)

Not sure what remedy options you have, but if I were you, I'd consider doing some research on roadside assistance that deals specifically with RVs. I know AAA has one that is RV specific. I use the Good Sam. I've been fortunate to only break down once, and I have to say, I was picked up and at a dealer with the vehicle in less than 2 hours. I've certainly heard horror stories about Good Sam and any other, but it is peace of mind having someone that actually has the right tools for RVs. Maybe I just got lucky. It certainly sounds like you had a crappy day, and I wouldn't want to go through that again!

One kicker to any of them is they only tow a certain distance (10 miles for Good Sam), so if you want to be towed further you will pay the difference. Just a thought to keep in mind as you research and compare.


----------

